# Case 710B Parts



## chelhunt (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm a major newbie and this info may be posted somewhere buried deep in the threads, so I apologize if I'm asking a repetitive question. 
I have a Case 710B Tractor (I think that's what it is) that is in need of a steering arm but I can't seem to find one anywhere and I really don't know who to ask or where to look. This tractor is a tough old bird that has never failed to start (even in the dead of South Dakota winters) and I don't want to retire it, I just want to keep it running and maybe breathe a little more life into it.
Any help/suggestions with finding some parts for my old girl is greatly appreciated!


----------

